# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΔΙ

## lilium

ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥς ΦΟΒΙΚΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ....ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΠΟΝΔΥΛΙΚΗ ΣΤΗΛΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΡΟΤΡΥΝΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ ΛΟΓΟΥ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΜΑΤΩΝ?ΕΓΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ...........ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ.ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΕΙ Η ΣΠΟΝΔΥΛΙΚΗ ΣΤΗΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣΤΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΠ...2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ...............ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ.Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ..ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΑ...ΜΕ ΤΣΙΜΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΔΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?

----------


## lilium

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΠΑΝΤΑ?ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## kostasc

Γεια σου lilium, 
έχω και εγώ μουδιάσματα στο αριστερό μου πόδι εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια, έχω κάνω μαγνητική στη μέση η οποία δεν έδειξε κάτι το ιδιαίτερο. Όσον αφορά τη ΣΚ νομίζω ότι από τη στιγμή που έκανες μαγνητική εγκεφάλου δεν πρέπει να ανησυχείς γιατί είναι η κυριοτέρη εξέταση (μαζί με μια πλήρη νευρολογική εξέταση και ιστορικό) για τη διάγνωση της ΣΚ. Η μαγνητική στη μέση και τη σπονδυλική στήλη μπορεί να δείξει αν ο λόγος για τον οποίο μουδιάζει το ποδί σου είναι η πίεση κάποιων συγκεκριμένων νεύρων από τους σπονδύλους (π.χ. στη δική μου περίπτωση είδαν ότι είχα μια απειροελάχιστη στένωση μεταξύ 2 σπονδύλων, η οποία όμως οι γιατροί θεωρούν ότι δεν ήταν ικανή να προκαλέσει τα αισθήματα που νιώθω στο πόδι μου). Το καλύτερο πιστεύω ότι είναι να βρεις κάποιον γιατρό στον οποίο θα έχεις εμπιστοσύνη και η γνώμη του (μαζί με τις εξετάσεις που έχεις κάνει) να μπορέσει να σε "πείσει" για την εγκυρότητα της όποιας διάγνωσης.

----------


## Fleur

lilium μήπως έχεις παρατηρησει κάποιες μέρες να ειναι πιο έντονο;; ας πουμε πριν την περιοδο σου;; εγω το έχω αυτό συνέχεια γι'αυτο στο λέω, χτυπαει παντα απο τη μια μερια στο πόδι και καμμια φορά στην ιδια μερια ψηλα στη μέση. Ειναι απο γυναικολογικά προβληματα που είχα...δεν νομιζω οτι εχεις σκπ τα εχουμε ξαναπει ηρεμησε

----------


## claire

έχω την εντύπωση πως η σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας είναι σοβαρή ασθένεια και δίνει έντονα συμπτώματα ειδικά μετά από 2 χρόνια. δηλαδή, δεν σου φαίνεται λογικό εφόσον έχει το ίδιο σταθερό σύμπτωμα για τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα ότι μάλλον δεν είναι αυτό το τόοοοσο σοβαρό που φοβάσαι?

συν ότι έκανες και μαγνητική, τι άλλο πια?

----------


## lilium

Σας ευχαριστω βρε παιδια...

----------


## lilium

αυτα τα φορουμ με τη σκπ με κατεστρεψαν, εκει oi ασθενεις λενε για περιπτωσεις δυσκολες...που δε τους το βρηκαν, που ειχαν συμπτωματα και η μαγνητικη ηταν καθαρη...Πως να πιστεψω λοιποντους γιατρους εφοσον η διαγνωση ειναι δυσκολη και οχι παντα σαφης?

----------

